
Show HN: 10kApart entry that allows you to generate less than 10KB landing pages - abhas9
https://a-k-apart.com/gallery/IdeaDeck/?ref=hn
======
abhas9
If you find any bug please let us know at
[https://github.com/abhas9/ideadeck/issues](https://github.com/abhas9/ideadeck/issues)

or twitter.com/Abhas9

------
imaginenore
You're focusing on the wrong thing. I'd rather have a 100KB landing page, if
it results in better conversions.

~~~
abhas9
Thanks for the feedback. We have kept 10kB size limit because it is an entry
for 10k apart event. ( A Challenge that asks you to build a compelling web
experience that can be delivered in 10kB and works without JavaScript.)

Regarding conversion: We have focused on minimal design which encourages users
to click call to action buttons using several techniques described in
InstaPages blog & several other sources.

You may read more at:
[https://github.com/abhas9/ideadeck](https://github.com/abhas9/ideadeck)

